# Dog walking southampton



## Orrin and Kelso (Apr 13, 2014)

Hello, is there anyone who knows of dog walking groups around southampton? I have two energetic labs who would really like to walk with new doggy friends, plus it would be nice for me to have someone to talk to.


----------

